
Show HN: LCUI Router App – Write a browser-like application in C - lcsoft
https://github.com/lc-ui/lcui-router-app
======
ofrzeta
"LCUI is a simple GUI library, it is written in C, support XML and CSS, you
can use C, XML and CSS to build simple desktop applications, at present it is
mainly supported Windows, subsequent versions will improve support for Linux."

[https://lcui.org/](https://lcui.org/) (expired cert atm)

------
denkmoon
The name is unfortunately close to LuCI used in openwrt.

